# Turkey found dead on the road !! LOL



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

Believe it or not this turkey was actually found dead on the road, more than likely hit by a car or truck. Or I guess it could have had a heart attack right there on the road !! HAHA
Anyways it was surprising how good of shape the skin was.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Dead on the road all over here

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

Garceau said:


> Dead on the road all over here
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


My brother had one fly into the windshield of his Jeep while driving to school years ago. It actually went part way through the windshield.


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice mount, I like the head color/'s


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice mount :thumbs_up


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Nice looking mount .
We watched a big bird fly into the side of a Tractor Trailer once .We picked the bird up it weighed 23.8 lb's and had a 11.5 " beard 1.3/8'spers.The guy I was with took it home and eat it ,it was not busted up and we watched it commit suicide.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## getumspike (Aug 29, 2009)

Another good looking mount.


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

Good lookin bird. 

over priced walkie talkie


----------



## Duxnbux (Aug 10, 2004)

That head is awesome


----------



## kj4ikz (Aug 25, 2012)

Is the head artificial or freeze dried?


----------



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

kj4ikz said:


> Is the head artificial or freeze dried?


Artificial head by one of my former bosses, Cary Cochran of Buckeye Mannikins.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great mount


----------



## Bornfromthecorn (Feb 24, 2012)

How much does a mount like that cost?


----------



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

Bornfromthecorn said:


> How much does a mount like that cost?


For that mount, $550.00


----------

